# Back to dealer...again for the shudder but also window up/down message.



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Took it to the dealer last week for one thing, and now the display keeps telling me to put down the drivers window and then put it up.

While I was there the advisor asked if the re flash fixed the shudder/misfire/vibration. Told her nope. So she wrote it up again, this time they think it suspension/brake related. If they find nothing, then it goes to the transmission dept. 

Time will tell. Told them to drive it with the parking brake on to put a load on it lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if the ECU and BCM are getting confused by a bad battery or battery cable. The Window down/up is part of the reset procedure for the electrical system after replacing the battery. Two apparently unrelated problems are pointing me to an electrical issue.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

When all else fails, reboot, or re-IPL.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smkn600ctd said:


> Took it to the dealer last week for one thing, and now the display keeps telling me to put down the drivers window and then put it up.
> 
> While I was there the advisor asked if the re flash fixed the shudder/misfire/vibration. Told her nope. So she wrote it up again, this time they think it suspension/brake related. If they find nothing, then it goes to the transmission dept.
> 
> Time will tell. Told them to drive it with the parking brake on to put a load on it lol.


Hey there, 

I'm sorry to hear of the different complications that you have with your vehicle. Please keep us posted on your dealership visit and we are here if you need any extra help with your concerns. Feel free to send us a private message with your VIN and contact information if further assistance is needed!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

So they called this morning to say they can't make it do it. That the service manager was in the service drive reving the engine and it sounds normal. They don't the fact that you have to driving and it's 10-15mph. Cause if this is normal, it's a recall waiting to happen. It's like a death wobble on the older Dodge Rams. But if it was normal, I wouldn't be be the only one in for service. 

Then asks if this was my 1st diesel....no it's my 5th (80 Vw Rabbit Pickup, 99 F250 7.3, 04 F-250, my current ram 2500 and the Cruze. 

So now they rotating the tires....I give up. (I guess doing something is better than nothing). Car has only 11k miles. 

As for the windows, they had to be "re-indexed".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

smkn600ctd said:


> Took it to the dealer last week for one thing, and now the display keeps telling me to put down the drivers window and then put it up.





Jim Frye said:


> When all else fails, reboot, or re-IPL.





smkn600ctd said:


> So they called this morning to say they can't make it do it. That the service manager was in the service drive reving the engine and it sounds normal. They don't the fact that you have to driving and it's *10-15mph*. Cause if this is normal, it's a recall waiting to happen. It's like a death wobble on the older Dodge Rams. But if it was normal, I wouldn't be be the only one in for service.
> 
> As for the *windows*, they had to be "*re-indexed*".


Electrical. Your car has an intermittent electrical disconnect is resetting itself. The windows only need to be "reindexed" if there has been a power loss to the BCM. See Page 2-21 of your owners manual for this.

When this reoccurs take your car to a different dealership.

As for the shudder/grind, it's the ABS self check that occurs at 12.4 MPH when you first start the car. If it's doing it after every stop again you have an electrical problem and the car is forgetting that it did this already.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

smkn600ctd said:


> So they called this morning to say they can't make it do it. That the service manager was in the service drive reving the engine and it sounds normal. They don't the fact that you have to driving and it's 10-15mph. Cause if this is normal, it's a recall waiting to happen. It's like a death wobble on the older Dodge Rams. But if it was normal, I wouldn't be be the only one in for service.
> 
> Then asks if this was my 1st diesel....no it's my 5th (80 Vw Rabbit Pickup, 99 F250 7.3, 04 F-250, my current ram 2500 and the Cruze.
> 
> ...



Have you tried to duplicate the problem in Manual mode on the tranny? that's about the speed that the auto will shift from 1st to 2nd. You could start in M2 from a stop and see if the shutter is still there.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm interested to see what the diagnosis is for the shudder problem. I commented on this issue some time ago in another thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-chevy-cruze-diesel-technical-discussion/68882-0-20-mph-shaking.html

Mine still does it, but not bad enough to inspire me to take it in. I've noticed that the intensity changes with changes in load from "imperceptible" to "somewhat noticeable".

This is DEFINITELY a different issue from the "ABS Self Check". I notice that too, but that's more like a light grind of the gears in a manual tranny, not a wobble.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

DieselEnvy said:


> I'm interested to see what the diagnosis is for the shudder problem. I commented on this issue some time ago in another thread:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...hnical-discussion/68882-0-20-mph-shaking.html
> 
> ...


Thats exactly it!!!!!!! 

But it we have a 6% grade on US101 that sometimes is traffic jammed.....it's then that I am stuck at this point and it's as you described x10.

So went to pick it up...they didn't even rotate the tires. They said the engine is fine and it's sounds like a normal diesel, and they drove it 11 miles on the freeway and it has normal diesel noises. Told them...did you read the work order? It does it at 10-15 mph....so unless you drove 11 miles at 10-15mph on the freeway, all you did was waste your time and my time and diesel fuel. 

Incompetence at its finest!


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hopefully 3rd times a charm here, LOCK IT IN DOWN MANUAL MODE . If that takes your symptom away atleast you are armed with that knowledge/input for your next dealer visit. IE: "Hey my tranny shudders around 15mph on The Conejo Grade."


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Pretty simple solution, request to take the HEAD mechanic for a ride with you to recreate it. My old cavalier while still under warranty had a wheel bearing just starting to go, you really had to pay attention to notice it. 

I took it in, they said couldn't hear or see anything. I called bs and requested to show them and a 15 minute ride the head mechanic agreed and they replaced the bearing and the noise went away. He said 99% of people wouldn't of noticed anything wrong but he could notice it when I pointed it out as I turned the wheel the right way


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mine did the shudder on Friday. Stop and go traffic on that little hill right at Lewis Rd. exit N. 101. For any Harley riders it feels like the "Drunken Camel" Bagger wobble that most Touring bike suffer from.
It was deffinetly cause by a 1st to 2nd shift that happens a bit late due to extra load cause by an incline(right at 17mph instead of the normal 13-14mph shift). This is under light to moderate throttle input. This may be something that'll fix itself as the tranny smooths out, or possible a Amsoil tranny fluid change would help it. I rarely see traffic during my commute so it's not something I'll be chasing down. Prehaps the OP fighting the good fight at the dealer may help produce a TSB for something like TC lock-up conditions re-mapping.?.?


BTW: Every review of the Cruze TD I've read noted funkie and/or disturbing low speed tranny shifts. The cats out of the bag on that one, I'm just hoping it's the break-in period of a tranny that'll go 300k.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Classy56 said:


> Mine did the shudder on Friday. Stop and go traffic on that little hill right at Lewis Rd. exit N. 101. For any Harley riders it feels like the "Drunken Camel" Bagger wobble that most Touring bike suffer from.
> It was deffinetly cause by a 1st to 2nd shift that happens a bit late due to extra load cause by an incline(right at 17mph instead of the normal 13-14mph shift). This is under light to moderate throttle input. This may be something that'll fix itself as the tranny smooths out, or possible a Amsoil tranny fluid change would help it. I rarely see traffic during my commute so it's not something I'll be chasing down. Prehaps the OP fighting the good fight at the dealer may help produce a TSB for something like TC lock-up conditions re-mapping.?.?
> 
> 
> BTW: Every review of the Cruze TD I've read noted funkie and/or disturbing low speed tranny shifts. The cats out of the bag on that one, I'm just hoping it's the break-in period of a tranny that'll go 300k.


Hey Classy56,

Very sorry that your Cruze experienced this! If you need any further assistance, please feel free to send me a private message including your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Classy56,
> 
> Very sorry that your Cruze experienced this! If you need any further assistance, please feel free to send me a private message including your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> ...


Patsy.

If you could let Rose at Paradise Chevrolet in Ventura know that I am not crazy and that there is two of us in the Ventura county area with the same issue.


They told me they couldn't duplicate and the service manager was reving the engine in the device drive and that it sounded normal. Guess he couldn't read the ticket stating it happens at 10-15 mph .

Classy56....that would be the the issue!!!!


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, Thanks Patsy! I'll keep you in mind if this little shimmy/shuddle moves out of the strange quirk category and into something I consider a problem in need of Dealer attention.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Classy56 said:


> Wow, Thanks Patsy! I'll keep you in mind if this little shimmy/shuddle moves out of the strange quirk category and into something I consider a problem in need of Dealer attention.


No problem! Always happy to help .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smkn600ctd said:


> Patsy.
> 
> If you could let Rose at Paradise Chevrolet in Ventura know that I am not crazy and that there is two of us in the Ventura county area with the same issue.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Please send me a private message with more information regarding this concern along with your VIN, current mileage and contact information, and I would be happy to reach out to them on your behalf. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

After paying more attn for this little shimmie at low speeds I'm starting to think that the motor mounts might be a bit soft for the extra lbs of the diesel. During a low-speed/high-torque shift the whole powertrane goes into a rythmic oscillation that they can't control. Feels like the whole package from two front tires, axles, tranny, and engine are moving left to right while the rest of the car is trying to move forward. Prehaps it happens(to some extent) at every torque changing event but at higher speeds the forward inertia controls it enough to not be noticed by the driver.
This actually IS exactly what causes the aforementioned "Harley Bagger Wobble" also.

To the O.P., I'm not to sure there is anything for the dealer to "fix". Seems to be more of a design flaw/characteristic then anything else. Prehaps aftermarket motor mounts(Poly) would help, but at what cost(not just $$$$)?


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, I've pretty much just accepted that its just how its made.


----------



## jjands (Oct 28, 2012)

Mines a manual and has the same shudder in 2nd especially on a slight incline...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jjands said:


> Mines a manual and has the same shudder in 2nd especially on a slight incline...


A manual diesel?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

diesel said:


> A manual diesel?


Yes. Mine is a manual diesel, too. (But it doesn't have a shudder in second.)

Of course mine was built in 2009 in Korea...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jjands said:


> Mines a manual and has the same shudder in 2nd especially on a slight incline...


Hey jjands, 

I'm sorry to hear about your concerns and I would be happy to look into that for you! If you could please send me your VIN, mileage, contact info and preferred dealer we would be happy to assist. 

Anisha T (assisting Patsy)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Sound like quantity injecton is off . This also sound like a ECM fuel delivery issues cause perhaps by the EGR or mas air flow (MAF) . A live drive while looking at what the car is requesting vs what should be happening . With my VW I had I could see things on the fly and adjust as needed +/- more fuel or add more boost if needed . I also like to see where boost pressure is at when this happens . VW has issues with the slow down shudder and what you're talking about and a fix was found by tweaking the injection window to the injectors .


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

jjands said:


> Mines a manual and has the same shudder in 2nd especially on a slight incline...


Which diesel engine do you have? If it's the other one, then the problem is probably not related to motor


----------

